# is mercantec a good shopping cart



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

i wanted to know if mercantec was a good shopping cart because right now i can't afford a really good one line volusion till i get more income flowing in


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I haven't heard of mercantec. 

But if you're looking for inexpensive, you should check out cubecart.com


----------



## lbunsen (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm currently using Mal's Ecommerce, I haven't had a lot of sales but it seems to be ok so far


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea it was reconmended by google so that should go good because i don't want something thats gonna rip me off. It's free and its actually really good the only problem is that it doesn't have inventory  but its really easy you just take the little html codes and place them in the code of your site. Its really good the only thing that sucks is no inventory.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Zen Cart is the way to go and it's free....


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea it is a really good cart but i want something where i can integrate it into my already made website
can i customize a store in zencart to look like the website i have now.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

xbrandon408x said:


> yea it is a really good cart but i want something where i can integrate it into my already made website
> can i customize a store in zencart to look like the website i have now.


You can do that with just about any shopping cart. I personally think that cubecart is easier to customize than zencart or oscommerce, but they all make integration possible.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

really ok awesome then ill probably check out cubecart cause it has a free version but you can get a paid version for when the business gets better


----------



## printpuller (Jan 25, 2008)

Rodney said:


> You can do that with just about any shopping cart. I personally think that cubecart is easier to customize than zencart or oscommerce, but they all make integration possible.


I notice that these you mentioned (zencart, cubecart, oscommerce) are programs? but who do you use as a server for where they are located if I want to go with either of these options as your shopping cart?
I noticed that zen and oscommerce use Dreamweaver, which helps me because I use this for other applications as well.
Please advise
Ken


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

printpuller said:


> I notice that these you mentioned (zencart, cubecart, oscommerce) are programs? but who do you use as a server for where they are located if I want to go with either of these options as your shopping cart?
> I noticed that zen and oscommerce use Dreamweaver, which helps me because I use this for other applications as well.
> Please advise
> Ken


You can use any webhost that has PHP/MYSQL as part of its features. I hear hostgator and lunarpages alot. I usually recommend lunarpages because I've heard a lot of good things about them.

Many webhosts have 1 click installations of the free shopping carts like zencart/cubecart/oscommerce.


----------

